# Lamar Odom set to play in Spain



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> Former Lakers and Clippers forward Lamar Odom recently signed to play overseas for Spanish team Laboral Kutxa (also known as Saski Baskonia).
> 
> On Friday, the team held a news conference welcoming the two-time NBA champion.
> 
> ...


http://www.insidehoops.com/blog/?p=15295


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hope he does well out there and gets his life back on track.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

There will be ample opportunities for him to fall off the wagon in an environment where people are treating him like a star.


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

played 6 min's on their lose in the euroleague few days ago, he signed for a team with long good history that produced many NBA players (like Spliter and Teletovic) , but they suck this year... so we'll see if Odom can help them.


----------

